# Socket Plugs ( For Using Hex Dies )



## chip maker (Sep 21, 2015)

I use the Hex style dies and seen a few holders people made to use them on your lathe just seemed a bit over kill to me. Anyway this is what I came up with to be simple and I can use these on any of my machines lathe,mill and drill press. I used a 1 in and 5/8 in 12 point sockets and made the two plugs to fit the 3/8 and 1/2 in pockets. I think these are an easy fix and they worked out really good, As you can see by the photos I drilled 4 holes in the sockets to install a turning tool and you can use a spring loaded centering tool in the ends. Just needed something to get the dies started straight as I have got them started cocked many times. So I think I got the perfect easy fix to that problem.  Thanks for looking !!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also the dies have enough room inside the socket to move as the work is being treaded only about an inch but at least plenty to get a good tread on parts.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 21, 2015)

If you had a economy extension, you could cut the female drive off and chuck it lightly in your tailstock to help start straight.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 21, 2015)

Added to the quick and simple list!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## chip maker (Sep 21, 2015)

I had thought of just using the extensions also but found that they had more play in them between the socket and extensions. When I made the plugs I made them a bit oversize and pressed them into the sockets for a good tight fit.  I did try these out and they work good.


----------



## ARKnack (Sep 23, 2015)

You could also use a 5/8" spark plug socket. It has a wrench hex already built in. That is a good idea Chip Maker.


----------



## chip maker (Sep 24, 2015)

Plug socket would work for the small dies but for the larger ones they need a 1in socket.  The plug socket would give a bit deeper clearance and your right you wouldn't need the handle.


----------

